# Rate the photo above yours



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

So much love! You live where i was born btw ^^

Im a sucker for palominos and the whole thing looks great. 10. 









My friend on her APH mare... so fun. <3









My friend's TB, Gangsta


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Hahaha lets try and keep it one picture at a time, but you can post mulitple times

first pic is awesome I love how shes jsut relaxed and havin fun she gets a 10. 

Second pic I love eye shots it would look better with more contrast though 9/10 

Twinks eyeball XD


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I rate this photo a ten. Eye photos are so over done, but they are normally right dead center. This has a nice DOF. The eye is not dead center and it's pleasing to OUR eyes. It's IN focus but it's soft and gentle. Nice bokeh too. I like it a lot. As I said, I rate it a ten. I also like the natural lighting, no flash. Really makes the photo.



Here is mine!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I love that photo 10/10
Idk its somthing about it, focused, but soft, almost has an older look to it. He looks like a horse straight out of a fairytale. And I like how he is trotting to the center of the photo bu not quite there!.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

9/10 I like it a lot, but it's not my absolute favorite pic









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

9/10, love all the colours and i want one of those head collars for my boy!
i don't have many good photos, this is not the best image but i like it


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! Cost me $130 15 years ago lol!

9/10, I really like the idea of I but it's kinda hard to see. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

9/10 i like the picture, a little blury though. 

Here is mine, i just have a crappy digital camera, so its not a great pic, but i like it


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

9/10 not the greatest but I love simple pictures like that, and thats is a gorgeous horse!.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

10/10 its a good photo i love action shots.

here is a picture of the babies from the ranch i work at. this picture was taken in january or february.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

9/10 priceless but the scenery isn't the best










I really need a better camera lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

10- The pony is adorable,and not centered, & it is nice and clear.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

9/10 you two look happy to be there! The buildings aren't the prettiest though, lol!

Couldn't decide which to use; rate either or both:


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

I like the first one. But it could use a little more editing. So ill give it an 8/10.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^lol I don't have Photoshop so I don't do any editing. But i agree if I had it it should be edited lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> ^lol I don't have Photoshop so I don't do any editing. But i agree if I had it it should be edited lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


here you go


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

WOW it looks so much better, thank you! How much is Photoshop lol?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> WOW it looks so much better, thank you! How much is Photoshop lol?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depends, if you have a mac it can run pretty expensive (like $100+) 
With a PC you can find them relatively cheap. You just have to look around. Plus, photoshop i really advanced if you dont need all the technical crap and you can buy just basic photo editing software for cheap. But if you do want the more advanced stuff, photoshop is your best bet. I love PS.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a PC. I want to get into photography so I think PS is my best bet. Where do you find the program?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll get some photos tonight. All mine are over used.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

EXTENDED TROTTING

I didnt see if there was a pic to rate before this so I just posted.

I was lookin down because I was listening to his shoes it sounded like one was losoe


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

9/10 for the pic above me! I am in love with palomino's!!



Here is Sonya and Rumour, my 2 girls! 
This was when Rumour was a day old! She looks so small compared to now. It's weird to think back to when she was that small, but it was just 7 weeks ago! lol


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG.............. that is so freaking cute! I give that one a 10 +++ That baby is freaking mega cute adn mom is great too!

This is my 21 year old Appendix Diablo. After a few months from being saved from starvation and neglect


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

8/10
Im a sucker for black horses


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/14518/album/my-boys-1499/toby-keith-10518.jpg

This would have to be my favorite picture of my barrel horse, Toby Keith. He is a 10-year-old Appendix Quarter Horse. This was when the grass was starting to come in at the beginning of spring so I let him out to graze for a little bit. He's out of shape and starting to get fat in this picture, but it's the fattest he's been in his life! He was starved when I first met him and he's fairly tough to keep weight on. He has very pointy hip bones too! 

I love this horse so much. He's my boy! :]


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Almost forgot to rate the one above mine. Sorry! That picture is absolutely breathtaking! Amazing photography skills!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

8/10. I love seeing a horse standing in tall green grass. He is a beautiful ?dun? too. 

This is my boy Dobe, an 8 year old Mustang.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

9/10 did u edit it to get that lighting or did you take the photo like that? It looks really cool!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

8/10 So cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> 9/10 did u edit it to get that lighting or did you take the photo like that? It looks really cool!


Why thank you. That is just how the photo took. I was using my el cheapo digital camera on one of my midnight rides. 

TNH, 9/10. Wow, gorgeous much? LOL


My real life carousel horse. :wink:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

9/10 awsome pic! but no green lol. 

here is a picture of the mare i use to own, duchess.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Super cute! Love her face! She moves like a doll! Oh...and I WANT that saddle!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ill sell it to you! it doesnt fit my new girl. Handsome boy. love the grass hangin out of his mouth.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I am going to have to get back to this because I left my memory card at home  So tomorrow I will have pictures!

Awesome pictures!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, well since the last 2 posts don't have pictures, I'll go to the previous picture!

Beautiful horse! Love all the green and as someone else said, love the grass hanging out of his mouth. My horse's motto is "Never to busy to snatch a bite!"

Here's my boy, Cody playing in the sprinkler when he was 3.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

10 he really seems to be enjoying himself =)

Sheena


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

10 AMAZING! But a little small

Not my favorite but we'll see how you guys like it.....









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i say 9, im loving the tail!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

9! Love the grassy field









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Im gonna say 9 it is a great idea, I love how the halter says his name, but it is a little out of focus.
Here is a pic I took yester day from the KY horse park of a Spanish norman named Tori!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I just have a Sony digital camera so I don't think it has focus levels.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

9/10
horse and rider are beautiful but the background is... dull


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

8/10
I like the idea but it could be a little farther back, but that's just my opinion!


I love this picture of Rumour!!
She looks so butt high in it, she actually is(seeing as she is a foal), just not that much 
lol!


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> I have a PC. I want to get into photography so I think PS is my best bet. Where do you find the program?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry I never answered this! You can get it off amazon or even like a best-buy or anywhere like that.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Awwww! 9/10, its like your looking down at the foal... dont really like that sorta angle


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

10! those horses are so pretty and i love the rays of light!

heres my quarter horse, dreamer:


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

sorry, I can't see your photo 

heres mine


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

i fixed it


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

10 we have the same blue lead lol

and 10, really cute photo


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I can see it now!
9/10, beautiful horse!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't see one :?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahaha love it!! 10/10 love his expression and beautiful scenery!!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

10! thats just too cute!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

10! Perfect sky, ground, horse......









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

10 love the focus


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

10 he/she looks like a unicorn!!

Taken With my phone so it's pretty bad









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flo Ro (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i think it would be a great pic tho, so i gove it a 7!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! 9 for that one, really cool how you adjusted the focus there










that ones from my phone as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

9 adorable pony!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Horse actually 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

10! How lovely  









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

8 really cute HORSE! lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol. 8, adorable horse!!










(p.s. The gray above is a pony!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

6/10. What a cute pony! I like the colours and how soft the photo is but it's a little bright and I don't like how it cut off his bum








This is one horse I am working with currently, I had made this picture as a banner for VHR but I really liked it


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

8 the horse & rider look distorted


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

8 I love B&W pix and like that angle

Here is the 19 year old Arab Mare I also rescuded from starvation and neglect
She still got it!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

8, really pretty 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love bum pictures!! 9/10 cute bottoms :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

9 that foal is soooo adorable! I can't wait for my mare to foal.....









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

7/8 The horses isn't in focus but I love the light coming from the top of his head and his nose is too adorable! 

Heres one of my boy, Amado <3


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I honestly have to give this a 9/10. 
I love the sky and how crisp it is.
All the colors are vibrant!
I love his face,soo sweet and gentle.

The only thins is that the branch looks like it grew out of his butt and the roofing.If those were taken out it would be 10/10 defiently.

Here is mine. I haven't had time for pictures like I promised so here is one of the new ones.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

9, the telephone pole makes me mad! lol cute horse!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i love eye pictures and black and white pictures but i don't like the cobwebs in the window! 9/10!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i didnt like that part either! lol
9, i wish i could see the foals ears :/


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

7/10 is that a braid? Lol nice.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

7/10, the horse is cute but the light shining in from the background is a little disorienting.









Sorry bout the poor photo quality


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

9--THAT is cute!!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10 why are you looking down


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww, sweet horse!!

9/10 cuz of the funny person falling on the car hood (or something :lol in the back ground. XD ... only because everyone else is giving nitpicky reasons too!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yay palomino!! 9/10 lol he looks like he's in jail :lol:
idk what i was doing but here is one of the many pictures of me and sparta playing in the pond!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

8/9 this photo is so adorable, it made me smile  It looks like you two are in a dance of some kind. I don't know but I like this photo.

Mikey <3


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

9. The expression is so funny


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

10, i love it;D


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

7/8 I get the what you were trying to go for but I would like to see more of the horses face. I like the expression on her though!

Angelina and Kodi


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

9/ the barrel is distracting


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

9/10
I love Eye pix and this horse has a very pretty eye!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

9/10 such a gorgeous horse!


My Bella 29 y.o arabian


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

she's a cute thing as I have mentioned before. She looks like something has caught her interest and she seems focused.

I am going to give this an8/10 because I don't like the car and I think the picture needs to be more eye catching.












This is Ludo. This fence is crap but we are fixing it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oops,haha..I was commenting before the arab...excuse me. I will recomment.


I love Bella. She is a gorgeous horse and she is good looking for her age! She looks outstanding. I will give this an 9/10. If she was in pasture or a meadow filled with flowers it would totally perfect the picture.


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

9/10 he has such a long face!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

9/10 beautiful horse and i love how the lead line leads toward the camera!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

9/10, she has such gorgeous coloring. Did you ever find out what color to call her? LOL.


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

10 awww how cute;D



(^^^^^^)
that was a longggg time ago


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

ToHotToTrot said:


> 10 awww how cute;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9.9 Lovely, looks like a film photo too. Which I love. I miss film. Nice framing. Good job, with the low light.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

10, I had a wonderful laugh at the look on her face LOL.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

nope smrobs sure didn't!! lol oh well and 10/10 i am in looooooooooooooove with him and his gorgeous neck i have a thing for big thick black horses!!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

9/10... Love how attentive he/she (?) looks!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

7/10 Could be a little more focused! Cute horse tho!

Here is Montana (my friends QH gelding) and Nebeil (Rumour's sire)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'd give the one above me an 8/10...it would be more striking if the second horse's head was more visible; there's also alot of 'body' of the second horse that is not really necessary for this style photo. 

My project horse, Danni, from last year...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

10! Its absolutly stunning!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

8/9 even though the eye isn't in focus, I love the details you can see in the bridle.

*Desert Breeze*


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

8 I love her colour and the highlights in her mane but i don't like the background or the spit patch on her side good job

here is one of my faves Im on an old computer so these are really old pics i'll post some new ones later


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

7 for creativity...

Here's my RB horse Pride...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ooooh what a lovely horse! He looks so muscled and I love his mane... 10!!!

Bishop standing by the tacking up rail:


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

7 i don't like the back ground but cutee horse
here is my recent pics


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

8/10. i absolutely love the your horse and the bushes in the background.
the jump could be a bit prettier, though. instead of PVC on a trash can. :?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

9/10. I love it, but you (it is you?) are abit out of focus


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Haha very cute! I give it an 8 it would look better if the color was a little sharper.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

9- really nice photo but i woulD like to see ears and chin


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

9. That bit of light in the corner throws you off.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

9/10 
Could be a bit more focused.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

10...i wanna snuggle her lil fawn coat!


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

8/10 nice picture, but would look better if there was a little more contrast.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

stunning photo! 10/10 i love the colors and the contrast and the green is pretty!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

8 1/2 Its a little off center and tiny bit blurry!


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

10/10 very nice, only thing is it's a shame that fence post is at the bottom


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Very pretty! 9/10 The only thing that bugs me is the clashing saddle pad/shirt/helment.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

9 i really like it, background isnt great but it is very artsy


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

8 - not so so sure about the artsyness, but that mask is killer, and the horse has a cute expression.

(Forgive the slipping noseband here, temporary bridle usage)


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

10 its very dromatic! ;P
i love how there's dust flying all around your horse
here is mine


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

OUPS!!!!!! that didnt worck lol srry !! :/
urrrg its not worcking for some reason srry again!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

ooo i'll play


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh I like that picture. I love riding through the water it's My Favorite.
I rate that picture a 10!

Here are a picture of 10 year old ASB gelding.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

whoops sorry i forgot to rate the one above me... and since there is no pic above me i'll rate Cheshires' pic and i'll rate it a 7/10 only because it's not very good lighting. and i'll rate lv2kyshowtrot a 10/10.. i love to see a bond between horse and rider.


okay here's another picture.... i just walked up and sat next to him. he put his head in my lap 



and the next one he just layed down and made himself comfy..


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

8/10 Would look a lot nicer if it was zoomed in more

Here is a pic I took of the roping from a rodeo I went to last year:


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot (Jun 30, 2010)

beauforever23 
I rate your photo's both 10/10! 
Those picture's are both to darn cute, I love seeing horse love

& 

I rate 9/10 with roping picture,
I love it.


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

lvk2showtrot, I don't see a picture from you so 8/10 for ilovesonyas roping picture, great shot just wish it was a little closer/less blurry


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

10. I love black and white and its a really cool close up.


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot (Jun 30, 2010)

Both Photo's above me are great the first one black in white 9/10!
and the right above i rate 8/10.


----------



## lv2kyshowtrot (Jun 30, 2010)

I love my horse's eye


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

phlto above - 8/10


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

9/10. Something about the face... not sure what. 

My aunts Arabian mare Samara( she died on Easter Sunday, :'(, ) and Paint mare Talie. 








[/URL]


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

8/10 love the fall leaves, but needs more contrast. Sorry about your aunt's horse. 
Patch looking psycho, really just had a fly, lol.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

beautiful horse and i LOVE the markings on his face lol it looks like the white is going to eat his eye! 9/10!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

8/10 Pretty horse, LOVE the color & expression. 
More contrast would help 

I have no -good- photos at this time. 
Carry on


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry its so small.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

8/10! He's so cute! I love bays =D


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you. She's a mare actually 

7/10. while its kind of hard to see through the dust, it adds a sort of mysterious element, its pretty.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

AH SORRY! I meant she =P


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

sorry it was really sunny in their faces here ^


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd say 9/10. 

Lyric (on the left) is 3/4 Arabian and 1/4 Saddlebred and Samara (right) was a pure Polish Arabian. 








[/URL]


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

10/10 Pretty!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

9/10 gorgeous markings !


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

8/9 I like the concept of it, very creative 

Little Blue Eyed Girl


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

/10. sorry, not a fan of how big and there the eye is but its nice and a pretty blue.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

9/10 creative, but wish the horse's head were a little better focused.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Gratiela, arabian mare, enjoying her box view


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

oh and i rate that a 9/10 rely cute:') and comical


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

8/10. Really nice poses, but the powerline and fence look a little out of place.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Aaaawww. I love that pic. 9/10 cause of the other ponay :lol:


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

8/10 Cute! Although, the colors are kind of dull and because of the shadows there isn't that much detail visible.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

8. Very cute


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

10/10. Lovely detail....very intense. :grin:

Below is King.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

9. very good picture. He just needs to be groomed! lol.


----------



## PintoBean (Jul 10, 2010)

^^
9/10, love the simplicity, but could use a little more contrast












I put this up all ready for something else, but I like it a lot!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

10/10. Love the mountains in the background, plus the colour of the jump just makes the photo so attractive! 

Below is Golden Whisper, a horse I used to know.


----------

